# Junker Ju87 pilot talking a beautiful woman on wing.



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is it me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)

A nice mantle you bought. Didn't they have man's coats there?


----------



## stona (Oct 23, 2014)

That must be fairly early in the war, probably in France May/July 1940. The trees are in full leaf. The mailed fist was an early emblem of III./St.G 51. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2014)

Look! She is actually pretending to be interested!


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 23, 2014)

didn't rudel fly with his girlfriend when he surrenedered?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2014)

It is Olga Tschechowa visiting the gruppe in Belgium !941


----------



## stona (Oct 29, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> It is Olga Tschechowa visiting the gruppe in Belgium !941



Are you sure that's 1941. That emblem was replaced when III/St.G 51 was reformed as Stab II/St.G 1 in July (?) 1940. The later emblem was a Tyrolean eagle. If that's 1941 it would imply that the earlier emblem was longer lived than previously supposed.

I can't make up my mind whether it's her or not 











Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2014)

As sure as a caption on a picture for sale can be.


----------



## stona (Oct 29, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> As sure as a caption on a picture for sale can be.



I think the date is probably incorrect. The place is definitely wrong as St.G 51 was never based in Belgium. 

Whether that's Chekhova or not I don't know. Anthony Beevor has written a book about her and her associates, particularly her brother, and their exploits during the war.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

nice shot....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 12, 2015)

Now I think that is the lovely Olga 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2015)

wonderful - sizzling - eye contact


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2015)

Well I have never tried this approach to picking up a woman before, now to get my hands on a Ju-87.................


----------

